# Supply of Sharps Boxes



## BlueMary22 (May 18, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this so you may have to bear with me.  
I have been supplied with a sharps box since I was diagnosed some years ago.  However, lately, this has gone from being supplied by my Local Council to being supplied by my Doctors Surgery by prescription.  I have had a 5ltr box for some years but now I am only allowed a 1ltr box. As someone who is injecting Bydureon weekly and checking my blood glucose 2/3 times a day I find this size box inadequate.  With the 5ltr box I only had to change it every 5/6 months whereas now I will have to change it every 4/5 weeks because that is all that the box will hold. Does anyone else have this problem and if so is this an NHS directive or a Governmental one. My LA has stopped this service due to having to make cuts to services.


----------



## SlowRunner (May 18, 2016)

This may be a stupid question. What are you putting in your sharps box?


----------



## auntiejude (May 18, 2016)

The general advice from the NHS is that sharps boxes should be replaced every month - hence the smaller ones. 
SlowRunner: anything with a needle should be disposed of in a sharps bin - used lancets, insulin or other drug delivery needles, as well as test strips contaminated with blood.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 18, 2016)

So, thats 1 injection needle per week, 4 per month and 1 lancet per week (thats generous).  There is nothing else you should be putting in the bin (no not test strips either), it's a SHARPS bin.  Even if you changed lancets everytime thats only 90 a month max.  I didn't think you were supposed to keep boxes that long before disposal, not very hygenic.  When your bin is full request a new one on prescription, this shouldn't be a problem.
You do know that you don't throw the empty Bydureon pen in the sharps bin don't you.  I'm on daily Victoza and a 1 ltr bin last me probably 6 months.


----------



## stephknits (May 18, 2016)

We have had this type of discussion on the forum before and as far as I am aware, there is no reason to put your test strips in a sharps bin.  A sharps bin is as it says - for sharps.  If you have a nose bleed, or your child has a cut on her knee, you wouldn't put the tissue/ plaster in waste that required incineration.  The bin is to protect people from being stabbed by sharp things.  I only put in my needles.  My lancets are contained in a barrel so they go in the normal waste as do testing strips. 
I inject 5 or 6 times a day, but find my 1 litre box adequate as the needles are very little.  I don't need to change it any more frequently than picking up my perscription for test strips or anything else.


----------



## stephknits (May 18, 2016)

Sorry Vicsetter, a cross post!


----------



## EmmyBuzz (May 18, 2016)

I have decided to save up a couple of boxes and call the council to collect several at once so although I need a new bin more regularly I don't have to faff with the getting rid of them part so often! (I don't know how good an idea this is as I am yet to call them as I only have 1 full one so far but its what I thought would be a good idea especially as I am someone who is always busy and I will probably have to hire my mum to house sit when they come to collect them!)

I do know its not ideal but you can buy sharps bins including 5l ones (I believe) with out a prescription, they aren't expensive -  only a couple of pounds (and I presume the council will take the larger ones - or you can get rid of them however you do in your area - though this may be wish exploring before buying one!) 1l isn't always practical especially if you take something which requires the full syringe to be thrown away.


----------



## KookyCat (May 19, 2016)

Well, this is a favourite topic of mine.  The council here won't touch sharps bins, you have to get them on prescription from the GP, the GP will only prescribe 1 litre bins because the disposal point is the diabetes clinic and they only accept 1 litre bins, this is two bus rides away for me then a 15 minute walk because I don't drive.  So every time I go to the clinic I have four or five sharps bins with me, it's pretty ridiculous really.  The really ridiculous element is that I live a ten minute walk away from the hospital where they are actually sent for disposal.  They can handle the 5 litre bins but the diabetes clinic doesn't have anywhere to store them, so the cycle continues.  Add to that the fact that the surgery can't manage to put a sharps bin on repeat and the whole thing is a farce.  A one litre bin will last me about 6 weeks though and I use 5-6 needles a day.  I was initially told that all used pens and cartridges need to go in the bin but then they changed that advice, so you don't need to put anything other than lancets and needles in there, I use a closed system for lancets so they go in the regular bin.  

On the buying your own bin front, be careful with that too.  I asked about that, because frankly carrying one bin to the diabetes clinic on two buses and then hiking up a hill with it would be easier than several separate ones. They won't take them though, they also won't take a 1 litre from you it is doesn't have the prescription sticker on it, this could just be my CCG who run things like the Stazi.  They say this is because it's unhygienic to keep sharps bins on your premises for longer than six weeks but that would mean they actually expect me to take time off from work every 6 weeks to take a sharps bin to the clinic, which I can't do anyway (clinic is open between 9 and 4 only and is quite the hike away


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

Hmm...my 5L sharps bin is at least two years old (possibly 3) and it's currently about 1/3 full, so I think a 1L bin would probably last at least a year. I just put used needles in (not including the plastic caps), three injections a day. I don't change lancets very often and can't remember how I diposed of the last one  However, since they are Accu Chek lancets, they retract into a drum and have no sharp bits exposed. Test strips just go in the ordinary bin.


----------



## Robin (May 19, 2016)

When I first started, I used to get at least a 2litre bin. I used to put the plastic needle cap back on before unscrewing the needle from the pen, because this was what the DSN at the hospital told me to do. I assume it's so you don't jab yourself while unscrewing it. Now I seem to get 1litre bins, which did fill up quite quickly, so I decided just to put the little needle sleeve back on to the needle ( it definitely needs something if you're out and are going to chuck it in the bottom of your handbag til you get home) not the whole plastic cap. I also use a lancet drum, so they don't have to go in, so one bin now lasts me about three months.


----------



## EmmyBuzz (May 19, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> They won't take them though, they also won't take a 1 litre from you it is doesn't have the prescription sticker on it, this could just be my CCG who run things like the Stazi.  They say this is because it's unhygienic to keep sharps bins on your premises for longer than six weeks but that would mean they actually expect me to take time off from work every 6 weeks to take a sharps bin to the clinic, which I can't do anyway (clinic is open between 9 and 4 only and is quite the hike away



I hadn't even considered the idea they wouldn't take them after so long so maybe I will try soon to see how it works round here! Also I have two which don't have prescription labels on as I got them from the hospital so I hope they won't turn round and say they can't collect those! Surely they kind of have a duty to collect them however old because what will happen if you can't dispose of them correctly? Most people would probably go ahead and chuck them in the regular bin I'd imagine!

Why is nothing diabetes related simple


----------



## Sally71 (May 19, 2016)

I didn't know there was any requirement to replace sharps boxes every few weeks, a 1L one lasts us about a year! How is it unhygienic, once the needles are inside you can't touch them again!
We only put in cannula needles and the filler bit from the pump cartridge, only use pen needles once in a blue moon now.  Test strips and lancets go in the normal bin - we also use the Multiclix drums which have no sharp parts protruding.  I think the Accu Chek strips actually have the tip covered with plastic so that the blood is all inside and you couldn't touch it anyway, but I agree with the others that you wouldn't put used plasters or tissues from cleaning your cut finger in a sharps bin so there's no need to worry about test strips either.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

I replace my bin so rarely (I think I'm on my third in 8 years) that last time I had been taken off the list by the council and had to get a new referral to the service from my GP


----------



## Dasroots (May 19, 2016)

In my area you get a 1l sharps bin and once it's full you sign it and send it to the GP surgery for collection. I'm really bad at that. In my six years of being diabetic I've been there twice with about 8bins a time. They where not too impressed. I get percribed 3sharps bins at a time. They last for ages.


----------



## Robin (May 19, 2016)

Dasroots said:


> In my area you get a 1l sharps bin and once it's full you sign it and send it to the GP surgery for collection. I'm really bad at that. In my six years of being diabetic I've been there twice with about 8bins a time. They where not too impressed. I get percribed 3sharps bins at a time. They last for ages.


I get mine from the surgery, but they're not on a formal prescription, I just get handed an empty one whenever I hand them a full one. It's only in the last six months or so that they've had to sign that they've assembled it, and I have to sign and date when I've locked it.
It's very convenient for me, as I live a five minute walk away from the surgery.


----------



## pav (May 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> I get mine from the surgery, but they're not on a formal prescription, I just get handed an empty one whenever I hand them a full one. It's only in the last six months or so that they've had to sign that they've assembled it, and I have to sign and date when I've locked it.
> It's very convenient for me, as I live a five minute walk away from the surgery.




Its always been this way for me, and had various size bins given to me from the 1 ltr to a 7 ltr and that one took and age to fill.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

I was bored so I did a rough calculation. Each used needle (without cap) occupies approximately 1 cubic centimetre, so that's around 5,000 needles per 5L bin, which equates (in my case) to 3 needles a day for about 4.5 years


----------



## Ljc (May 19, 2016)

Ive now got a 5ltr one, it's going to take me a few years to fill. I put around 4 needles and one lancet a day.
It was a bit of a palaver organising my first collection and delivery of new sharps box. I hope it doesn't  take so long next time.
Here the council handles  it.  I emailed them for the form, they send it out by post took 10 days to arrive, their was no option to print it off.
Then had to take it to GP surgery who sent it off to their main surgery , after three weeks I was contacted to arrange collection and delivery.
It turned out the the GPs main practice had it for two weeks before dealing with it.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Ive now got a 5ltr one, it's going to take me a few years to fill. I put around 4 needles and one lancet a day.
> It was a bit of a palaver organising my first collection and delivery of new sharps box. I hope it doesn't  take so long next time.
> Here the council handles  it.  I emailed them for the form, they send it out by post took 10 days to arrive, their was no option to print it off.
> Then had to take it to GP surgery who sent it off to their main surgery , after three weeks I was contacted to arrange collection and delivery.
> It turned out the the GPs main practice had it for two weeks before dealing with it.


Sounds like a right palaver! I just call the council and they usually collect it the following Monday, leaving a replacement. At least, that's how it used to work, might have changed now, it's been so long!


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2016)

A lot of people put more into the sharps bin than they need to - mine's permanently on one end of one of the kitchen window sills were it hides completely behind the drawn back curtain (they've rarely been drawn, probably never, except when they are being rehung after laundering!)

Like Robin - with pen needles I used to put the little inner plastic cap back on immediately after jabbing in order to unscrew it safely and chuck that in the yellow peril.  Rest of the detritus just went in the normal bin or the plastics recycling one as appropriate.  My lancets are the Roche ones in drums of 6 so since none of the lancets themselves are exposed before or after use, they go in the ordinary rubbish bin.

I haven't tried smashing one of the drums to see if it's possible to expose them, they are pretty solid and you'd have to use one helluva lot of crushing force to do it so I've never judged it to be necessary.  I probably use one of these a fortnight since the lancets are not as robust as the individual sort for the simple reason that they are a lot finer.  In which case they are going to disintegrate in landfill a LOT quicker than normal 'one-use' (LOL) lancets would.  Even if I Sharps binned every one they only take up about the same amount of room as a pen needle so it wouldn't make an awful lot of difference to my turnover of them.

I do use em quicker now than I used to as due to the design of the bits with the sharps with an Insight pump you throw more plastic away with each individual sharp so a one litre bin only lasts about 2 months now.

To anyone whose surgery hasn't stuck them on their 'Repeat' list - next time you see any doctor there for any reason (not necessarily your diabetes) then ASK them to add it - or explain EXACTLY WHY they 'can't'.  And sit in your seat and don't budge until they DO add it!

Yes it may inconvenience you - but it will be a one-off not a flippin monthly one!


----------



## SlowRunner (May 19, 2016)

I can get a 1 litre sharps bin every month on prescription if I want it. I ring the council when I need one collecting & they replaced the last one with a 5 litre bin! So I now have a little bin in the bedroom, a little bin in my drawer at work and a massive beast of a bin in the kitchen. I think I'll be OK for a while.


----------



## BlueMary22 (May 24, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> So, thats 1 injection needle per week, 4 per month and 1 lancet per week (thats generous).  There is nothing else you should be putting in the bin (no not test strips either), it's a SHARPS bin.  Even if you changed lancets everytime thats only 90 a month max.  I didn't think you were supposed to keep boxes that long before disposal, not very hygenic.  When your bin is full request a new one on prescription, this shouldn't be a problem.
> You do know that you don't throw the empty Bydureon pen in the sharps bin don't you.  I'm on daily Victoza and a 1 ltr bin last me probably 6 months.





SlowRunner said:


> This may be a stupid question. What are you putting in your sharps box?


I was told that I must dispose of anything that came into contact with the serum and the powder in the sharps bin along with test strips and lancets. I have not had any other advice about disposal.  Since I started using Bydureon The kit has changed from a mix it yourself which was about 4" long to an all in one contraption which winds down from about 10" to about 7 1/2" . I have just put in the 5th appliance and will not be able to get another one in.


----------



## BlueMary22 (May 24, 2016)

After reading all the replies to my question one thing is clear, everyone is given differing advice by their GPs, Diabetes Nurses and Pharmacists.  This is one question I must ask my Nurse at my next appointment


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

BlueMary22 said:


> After reading all the replies to my question one thing is clear, everyone is given differing advice by their GPs, Diabetes Nurses and Pharmacists.  This is one question I must ask my Nurse at my next appointment


Let us know what she says, BlueMary!  Isn't it silly that there isn't a single 'best' way of dealing with the problem of sharps?  There are approximately 1 million insulin users in the UK, plus all the others who use injectables - it's hardly a rare problem!


----------



## BlueMary22 (May 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Let us know what she says, BlueMary!  Isn't it silly that there isn't a single 'best' way of dealing with the problem of sharps?  There are approximately 1 million insulin users in the UK, plus all the others who use injectables - it's hardly a rare problem!


It is silly because that's how arguments start.  "My doc told me this"  or  "my nurse said that" but at the end of the day who's to say who's right or wrong.  I will let you know what information I have been given.


----------



## stacey_w (May 24, 2016)

We stick the needles in our sharps bin even though we have a fancy clik safe thingy  I also put in the vials of insulin that are left over after 28 days as I was brought up being told not to throw medicines away in normal bins because rats and other vermin will become immune to different things.
Not sure there's many diabetic rats running about near us tbh so I guess I just do this out of habit!


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> We stick the needles in our sharps bin even though we have a fancy clik safe thingy  I also put in the vials of insulin that are left over after 28 days as I was brought up being told not to throw medicines away in normal bins because rats and other vermin will become immune to different things.
> Not sure there's many diabetic rats running about near us tbh so I guess I just do this out of habit!


Oh that's a good reason, I was always told not to put medicines in, in case they got into a child's hands. I was told by my DSN to put used insulin cartridges in my sharps bin, so that's what Ive always done.


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2016)

Gosh! just stick mine in the bin - they are always virtually empty (5u perhaps) but if you 'ingest' insulin nothing happens  - you actually have to forcibly get it into your body (skin or veins) for it to be active.  Tastes vile too so I don't think anyone would lick it voluntarily!


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Gosh! just stick mine in the bin - they are always virtually empty (5u perhaps) but if you 'ingest' insulin nothing happens  - you actually have to forcibly get it into your body (skin or veins) for it to be active.  Tastes vile too so I don't think anyone would lick it voluntarily!


Indeed - that's why we have to inject the stuff - because it would get destroyed by stomach acids  Always put mine in the ordinary waste. I think some people put them in the glass recycling, but I've always been unsure whether the rubber bungs would be a problem


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2016)

I put my glass insulin cartridges in glass recycling bins, which say you can leave caps on bottles and jars, so I reckon they can cope with tiny metal and rubber caps. I remove labels, which go in landfill waste bin, but I'm sure that's not essential. In my area, glass is not collected in household recycling wheelie bin, so I put cartridges in an old soya sauce bottle until I go to a supermarket or walk past neighbourhood bins by flats.


----------



## BlueMary22 (May 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Let us know what she says, BlueMary!  Isn't it silly that there isn't a single 'best' way of dealing with the problem of sharps?  There are approximately 1 million insulin users in the UK, plus all the others who use injectables - it's hardly a rare problem!


Hi after some researching and asking relevant questions my Pharmacist Raj finally came up with the answer for my area.  The council didn't want to carry on collecting replacing the sharps boxes. All to do with austerity measures. Now we have to get them on prescription.  If I need to have a 5 ltr box then the practice has to pay for it. But then the disposal service won't collect and dispose of it. If I get the 1 ltr box the cost of that comes from the NHS or central government.  Raj also said that I was right to dispose of the whole device in the sharps bin because of contact with the serum and powder.  I think the answer to this particular question is:- It depends on your Local Authority, your GP services and who the disposal company are.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

BlueMary22 said:


> Hi after some researching and asking relevant questions my Pharmacist Raj finally came up with the answer for my area.  The council didn't want to carry on collecting replacing the sharps boxes. All to do with austerity measures. Now we have to get them on prescription.  If I need to have a 5 ltr box then the practice has to pay for it. But then the disposal service won't collect and dispose of it. If I get the 1 ltr box the cost of that comes from the NHS or central government.  Raj also said that I was right to dispose of the whole device in the sharps bin because of contact with the serum and powder.  I think the answer to this particular question is:- It depends on your Local Authority, your GP services and who the disposal company are.


What a mess  This is part of the problem with these 'austerity' measures, they just create a load of work and expense for other people and totally undermine efficiency, which probably makes them more expensive


----------

